
Turkish city announces sanctions against the U.S - nanis
http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/turkish-municipality-strikes-at-social-media-giants-as-response-to-us-135704
======
nanis
You might have to be Turkish to appreciate the humor in this. City government
decides to sanction the U.S. by canceling their social media advertising.

